# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  iMac

## PINK

Hej nje pyetje. Kam ble nje imac. Puna eshte qe dua te instaloj nje program e me pyet per pass. Del emri im si admin dhe pass? Ai qe ma set it up ne dyqan nuk e di cfare pass i ka fut idioti . Se une vetem user name and pass krijova per apple. Kudo perdora 1 pass. Edhe puna eshte se kete passin qe i fus une, nuk ma merr ( jam 100% sigurte qe ky eshte passi per apple id ). Me ngriti nervat. Help pls. Si ta gjej passin e admin apo ku behet reset apo.. ndihme?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## landi45

telefono apell dhe me recetetn dhe te dhenat e tua e resest pasin

----------


## PINK

oh, e gjetaaa. E gjeta. I am genius.  :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe sa figured out copy/paste ne magic  trackpad too, pa lexu librin fare. Thx Landi per gadishmerine.lol
Tema mund te mbyllet. Btw I love mac. Ku kisha qene me pare. Nuk shkoj me white now. Do rri black.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

